# Removung Water Spots from Glass or Paint



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Removing water spots:* Part I
There are two categories of water spots; 
a) Surface water spots-alkaline watermarks (water spots) are calcium and magnesium salts that deposit on the surface after the water has evaporated, the minute crystals bond to the surface and are not re-dissolvable in water. Rainwater also contains alkaline minerals that alight on the paint film surface and as the water evaporates leave white `water spots' on both the paint and glass surfaces.

Alkaline water spots (sprinkler water) require an acid (vinegar is a Acetic acid pH 2.0.) to remove them, any subsequent etching requires an abrasive to level the paint surface

b) Below surface (etched) water spots- are caused by acid rain (pH 3 - 4.0) or industrial fallout causing a chemical reaction, if left for any length of time they will etch the paint film surface leaving a concave circular mark. Etched water spots are one of the most difficult paint defects to remove so be patient as it will probably take more then one attempt to remove them. Acid rain spots require an Alkaline to neutralize them 
(See also Industrial fall out (IFO) and Acid rain)

a) Removing water spots from glass- rainwater sometimes contains alkaline minerals that alight on the paint film surface and as the water evaporates leave white `water spots' on glass surfaces. Mineral deposits can be caused by water from a light summer shower, or a lawn sprinkler system that that dries on the glass surface leaving a calcium / sodium deposit.

These can usually be removed by using detailer's clay to remove any hardened surface deposits, and then using a solvent type cleaner (Klasse All-In-One) for stubborn spots polish them using method (b)
* Methodology*
•Use detailing clay to remove any `hard' surface granules
•Dissolve the alkaline-based, surface/etched mineral water deposits try one or more of the following; 
a) 2:1 solution of distilled water/distilled white vinegar , adjust ratio as required
b) A 2:1 solution of distilled water/Isopropyl Alcohol (adjust ratio as required) 
c) Equal parts distilled water/distilled white vinegar/Isopropyl alcohol.
Allow vinegar (Acetic acid) solution sufficient dwell time (5-10 minutes)
•Use a clean spray bottle and 100% cotton Microfiber cloth to apply the solution to the glass surface
•After sufficient dwell time (5-10 minutes) wipe off any residue from glass and dry with a damp waffle weave towel
•If any `water spots' remain apply distilled white vinegar or Isopropyl alcohol un-diluted to 100% cotton Microfiber towel, using a medium/heavy pressure on glass surface. 
•If this does not remove the `water spots' use Autoglym Car Glass PolishTM and fine grade bronze wool (http://www.briwax-online.com) use straight-line motions only (circular motions cause swirl marks) 
•_For stubborn water spots use (A B C Decontamination / Neutralization system _(http:// www.autoint.com) a safe alkaline wash and neutralizing system This three part system comprises; A-Acid Neutralizer, B-Alkaline Neutralizer (use in conjunction with detailers clay to remove 'water spots') and C- Surface Conditioner with a pH of 7.0, which safely removes both surface and subsurface contamination and neutralizes any residual acid from the painted finish. Any subsequent etching will require an abrasive to level the paint surface

b) Removing etched (below surface) water spots from glass--- are caused by acid rain or industrial fallout causing a chemical reaction, if left for any length of time they will etch the paint film surface leaving a concave circular mark. Etched water spots are one of the most difficult paint defects to remove so be patient as it will probably take more then one attempt to remove them.

These can usually be removed using detailer's clay to remove any hardened surface deposits and then using Zaino ZPC Fusion, Autoglym Car Glass PolishTM with #0000 synthetic steel wool or Iz Einzette Glas Polish, a random orbital buffer (speed # 4) and a cutting foam pad (LC orange or yellow) to level the surface.

*Notes:*
Do not use abrasive cleaner; glass polish or any grade synthetic steel wool on after market-tinted glass or you will probably scratch the surface.

1.For deeply etched water spots' in the glass surface, do not attempt to polish them out, consult an automotive glass vendor as glass used on later model cars is soft and thin (this may vary by manufacturer) due to weight / cost savings by vehicle manufactures and polishing could cause glass to crack. 
2.Be cautious with polishes that contain abrasives like aluminium or cerium oxide as they have the potential to damage glass beyond repair.
3.Some windshields and mirrors have a tinted plastic coating or a blue tint that will scratch or be damaged, only polish or use synthetic wool on uncoated glass.

{each one / teach one][then student /becomes teacher} 
JonM


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

My first thread bump.
Will try to do one daily
Seems quite a thorough description of something that gets asked a lot.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice one Luke, over 8 years ago before I joined up, looking forward to reading this.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good advice and information there.


----------



## bigtwingeorg (Feb 9, 2011)

What about using Chemical Guys Waterspot Remover? it's worth it to use?


----------

